# Windows runtergeladen -> bootable brennen



## StephanEsser (8. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab mir soeben Windows Server 2008 runtergeladen.

Im Endeffekt habe ich eine *.iso Datei erhalten und ich weiss nicht wie ich diese brennen soll damit ich anschliessend von der DVD booten kann. Microsoft gibt da leider auch keine Anweisungen (Windows Server 2008: Release Notes and Installation Information), oder ich hab das übersehen.
Als Brennsoftware verwende ich Nero 8.1.1.0 ultimate.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.

Danke,
Stefan

PS: Klar kann ich es auch vom laufenden Windows aus installieren, aber dann bleiben die alten Dateien auf der Platte und ich kann nicht neu partitionieren - das ist wirklich nicht was ich will.


----------



## chmee (8. März 2008)

? Runtergeladen ?

Ich muss bei dieser Aussage von einer illegalen Kopie ausgehen, da Microsoft so etwas meines Wissens nicht anbietet. Es werden keine Tips zu Raubkopien gegeben, erst recht nicht zur Erstellung Solcher. Als einzigen Tip möchte ich Dir geben, sprich es in den Kreisen an, wo Du es her hast.

mfg chmee


----------



## StephanEsser (8. März 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...0E-935C-415A-A79C-538E933D5424&displaylang=en


----------



## chmee (8. März 2008)

#BOING# Sorry für meine direkte, dennoch falsche Aussage. 

Eigentlich müsste die ISO ( als Image gebrannt ) bootfähig sein. Ist das DVD/CD-Laufwerk das erste Boot-Medium ?

mfg chmee


----------



## StephanEsser (8. März 2008)

kein thema 

also das DVD Laufwerk habe ich im BIOS ganz hoch gestellt.
Habe auch extra versucht eine andere CD zu booten die sowieso bootbar ist und es hat funktioniert. Deswegen geh ich mal davon aus das ich es falsch gebrannt habe.

Hab die *.iso Datei einfach doppelt angeklickt, Nero hat dann automatisch alles gemacht.

Danke!


----------



## Laudian (10. März 2008)

Bei iso-Files versteht heute fast jede Brennsoftware, dass das Ding als bootfaehiges Iso-File zu brennen ist.

Wenn du deine Brennsoftware oeffnest und dort nach dem Punkt Iso brennen oder so aehnlich suchst kannst du auch das File reinladen und gefahrlos brennen.

Mit Isos gibts meines Wissens nach heute keinerlei Probleme mehr, ausser dem, dass man Isos normal nur mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit brennen sollte, um die Fehlerwahrscheinlichkeit zu reduzieren.


----------

